# RIP Sweet Juno



## Phay1018 (Nov 4, 2006)

About a year and a half ago I found Juno on here in our non-urgent rescue section. Being I tend to like the sad cases and those who just need a chance at a good life no matter how much time they have left, I was drawn to her. With the help of some fellow rescuers, I managed to get her up to NY from NJ and into our house and family. Juno quickly became my shadow and what a sweet girl she was. She fit right in with the pack and took to my husband and myself right away. We knew her time with us could be any time, as she had two congenital heart defects, PDA and SAS. A previous cardiologist had seen her and felt medical management was her best option over surgery so that is the path we took. This morning, I had to let our beautiful Juno go to the bridge. She had been fading slowly over the past few months but started to get worse the past couple weeks and last few days she went downhill so fast. My Juno wasn't her happy self anymore and I could see it in her eyes, she was tired, she was done. Do I wish she had passed in her sleep on her own, sure but she went peacefully in my arms without a fight. 








Living the life, pillow and all








Playing outside, she was never far from a ball








With her little man Eagle, who is missing her right now, he can't understand where his big playmate is. 








I'm pretty, right mom? 








Just a couple weeks back before she started going down hill, playing like crazy outside with Eagle 

RIP Juno, you were an amazing dog and I'm happy we had the time we had together, regardless how short. I love you always.


----------



## JazzyGirl (May 25, 2009)

I am so sorry; thank you for giving her a happy, loving home.


----------



## GSDTrain (Apr 21, 2008)

Allie,
I am so sorry to hear about your loss of Juno.

Rest In Peace Juno


----------



## littledmc17 (Apr 9, 2008)

I am so sorry
RIP beautiful Juno


----------



## HeidiW (Apr 9, 2009)

What a beauty she is, so sorry for your loss, how wonderful you gave her happiness, thanks so much!!


----------



## moei (Sep 28, 2007)

Oh I am so sorry!








Juno


----------



## Rhena (Jan 30, 2009)

So sorry to hear. She's beautiful and looks like she was a real sweetheart. I'll hug my Juno extra tight tonight....


----------



## Keegan62 (Aug 17, 2008)

so sorry for your loss she was a lucky dog to havefound a great home like yours you both were blessed


----------



## kshort (Jun 4, 2004)

Thank you for giving Juno her forever home, however short that time was. She looks so happy and content in the pictures. I so admire those of you who take these dogs into your hearts and home, knowing full well that your time together is probably limited. It takes such a huge and selfless heart to do that.

Run free and healthy, beautiful girl...


----------



## kleinenHain (Sep 20, 2007)

So sorry for your loss, RIP sweet Juno


----------



## Remo (Sep 8, 2004)

Thank you for giving this sweet girl what was no doubt the best time of her life. Thank you for being kind and generous enough to open up your heart and home to Juno.

The ones who have had it tough realize it when they finally find the good life and they appreciate it so very much. 

Enjoy your memories and know she will always own a huge piece of your heart. You are in our thoughts.


----------



## Qyn (Jan 28, 2005)

I'm very sorry for the loss of your beautiful black girl. Thank you for taking care of her so well and giving her the chance for that extra time.

RIP, sweet Juno.


----------



## CWhite (Dec 8, 2004)

Rest-in-peace. 

Kudos to you for giving her a home in her time of need and despair.


----------



## Phay1018 (Nov 4, 2006)

Thank you everyone. 
http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=10365179
Juno's origional petfinder page and a note from Animal Allies that I have permission to post. 

Hi, Allison,

As soon as I saw the subject line, I knew what the message would be and felt so very sad. And in truth, I was hoping the message would not come for at least a while longer. I'd like to extend my condolences to you and everyone in your family. Even though we know these things are coming, it doesn't seem to make it any easier when they do happen. 

You can be sure that we here in Animal Allies remember you and your big heart very well, and we will never forget your kindness and courage. I have thought of Juno often and remember the photos you sent to Jennifer--I have often visualized Juno living in your family and playing with the other dogs and just being a happy girl. I am certain that she had the very best life with you.

I am going to forward your message to John, the former manager of the Trenton pound. It was John who called us and told us he had a beautiful shy dog, so shy he would be unable to keep her there and could not let her go to anyone but rescue. When Jennifer and Russ saw her, they took her without a second thought and ensured that she would be safe.

Thank you once again for adopting Juno. And thank you for letting us know the end of Juno's story--another story of profound loss and suffering, hope and redemption, love and joy, and finally peace. I wish most for peace for you and your family and joy in having known Juno. I'm sending a big hug to all of you from across the long miles--we wish you the very best.

Kindest regards,
Penny Branham
ANIMAL ALLIES


Juno had lots of people who loved her very much!


----------



## JazzNScout (Aug 2, 2008)

She was such a beauty, and you are such an angel for having taken her in and provided her with such love and care. I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## 4dognight (Aug 14, 2006)

What a beauty I know your heart is broken. You gave her what others before had not. A loving home. She and my Bailey are now chasing shooting stars in the heavens waiting patiently for us to meet again. I have tears running down my face as I type this.


----------



## sd3567 (May 16, 2005)

<span style='font-family: Comic Sans MS'> </span> What a beautiful girl. Love the photo of Juno with the puppy!


----------



## Phay1018 (Nov 4, 2006)

Juno, it's been 1 week without you and it's been a quiet lonely week. The pack misses their jokester girl, as do I. We all love you.


----------

